# Ground Antelope Bombs!



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Super easy recipe -

Cut two avocados in half, remove seed, fill with cheese, and put back together. Then, wrap the avocado in ground antelope, wrap everything in bacon, season, and put it on the grill for 1.25 hours at 250. 

With about ten minutes left before finishing, throw on some of your favorite bbq sauce.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good. What time is dinner Sunday? LOL:grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huh... that looks like something to try.


You could make a sausage out of the meat, put in some egg with the cheese and have a cool breakfast food.



-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

looks amazing! I will try this one


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Avocado makes everything just a little better. I will have to try this.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

CPAjeff said:


> Super easy recipe -
> 
> Cut two avocados in half, remove seed, fill with cheese, and put back together. Then, wrap the avocado in ground antelope, wrap everything in bacon, season, and put it on the grill for 1.25 hours at 250.
> 
> With about ten minutes left before finishing, throw on some of your favorite bbq sauce.


Woah! just looking at it makes me hungry.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

alaska said:


> Woah! just looking at it makes me hungry.


Yeah me also!! A little bite will do :grin:


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That looks mighty tasty! that will be on the to do list however I might have to substitute the antelope meat with some other kind of ground meat for the fact that I don't have any.


----------

